# Site Check Following Heart Cath ??



## pscanish (Aug 5, 2008)

Can anyone help me with a global queston.  CRNP at Colorado conference brought back info that 8 days after heart cath, patient is brought back in for site chk and follow up sceduling and that the office is billing a 99213 or 99214.  Our billing office has been treating this type of appt as global with the cath.  We are a Pennsylvania practice.  Could we be able to bill site chk visit and the follow up appt also???


----------



## aclements (Aug 12, 2008)

*0 global days*

A heart cath has a 0 global day periold. You can bill for followup using E&M as long as your physician documents the visit and bills the appropriate level based on the visit and documentation.

Hope this helps,
Angie


----------

